# Dry and flaky hair????



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Okay i buy hachi the german shepherd dog food on petsmart.com.... Here just recently when i brush him, its very very flaky and dry and feels rough....do i need to feed or add something to his food?!?!? I heard a raw egg will help with dryness.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

do you give him any additional oils? Fish oil?


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

hmm No... i give him his supplements (pet tabs-daily vitamins and minerals) and the dog food.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

It has calcium, phosphorus, potassium, salt,chloride, mag, iron, copper, manganese, zinc, vitamins a,d,e, Thiamine, riboflavin, niacin, pyridoxine, and vitamin b12. All of them 100% in the tablet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what are you feeding him? when it comes to vitamins, minerals
and oils i think human grade (organic) is the best. does
your dog need a bath again i would use a shampoo
that is natural or organic.



Warrior09 said:


> hmm No... i give him his supplements (pet tabs-daily vitamins and minerals) and the dog food.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What food are you feeding him? What is "the german shepherd" dog food?

Jax had very flaky skin, had some allergy issue this past summer that stopped when the first frost came but still had the terrible flaky skin. I ordered supplements from Carmen (carmspack.com) and am thrilled with the results. Jax skin is clearing up and her hair is soft again. I would highly recommend her Sh-Emp oil for Hachi. 

And if you have him on a good dog food, he shouldn't need a vitamin/mineral supplement.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Its the Eukanuba for german shepherds on Petsmart.com

@doggiebad.... So I can give him fish oils for humans?!?!? and it wont hurt him?!?!?! and I try not to bathe alot because I heard that if you bathe them even twice a week that you will dry the hair and shin also. I wipe him down b4 coming in the house if it was wet/muddy outside.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Idk why i give him supplements LOL i just really want him to be in good health and happy  it helps me sleep better knowing he is being taken care of like that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Eukanuba is a pretty low grade food. Do some research on foods. That will partially help. I was giving human grade fish oil and it just wasn't enough to take are of Jax's skin.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use salmon oil (sockeye) from vitalchoice.com. i don't bathe my dog often. my dog is 4 yrs old and he's had maybe 10 baths. i like usuing
human grade products where i can. i'm sure there's somethings that's
formulated for dogs that's better for them.



Warrior09 said:


> Its the Eukanuba for german shepherds on Petsmart.com
> 
> @doggiebad.... So I can give him fish oils for humans?!?!? and it wont hurt him?!?!?! and I try not to bathe alot because I heard that if you bathe them even twice a week that you will dry the hair and shin also. I wipe him down b4 coming in the house if it was wet/muddy outside.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

The food itself is $50 for 2-3lbs of it. How much are the fish oil?!?!? I might just go by our local pet store and buy a bottle of it.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Salmon oil?!?!? Ive never heard of it LOL could u explain it more to me if you can?!?!? and where I can find that?!?!?....


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Hey just wanted to update on this situation. I have been giving him fish oil that the bf buys from bodybuilding.com. 200 softgels for $12; Not bad. Hachis skin has been looking and feeling much better. 
The fish oil is 1000mg. So i give him one pill with his meal.

Thanks for the advice guys


----------

